# new girl.. just got her.. know her finnage? o.O



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

welp i just got my newest girl after my beloved rose passed.. i was walking thru walmart getting dog food when i seen the betta bowls.. i always gota look.. cant resist.. i came acrost a cup with like no water in it.. a beatufull little girl.. not vry big at all. found a full cup with no betta and put her in.. her label was "betta female" but we all know how walmart is.. then again most lps's with there labels too.. lol to me i dont think she looks like a vield.. but im terrible at telling.. so heres a few pics... mind most r wiel shes in the cup so bare with me a little.. shes tiny..

View attachment 47847

View attachment 47848


also r those stress stripes? my othr gal ddint have those so didnt know if there stress or her colors


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I use these two sites for colors and tail types. hope they help. 
http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html
http://aquaticpassion.animal-world.com/index.php?showtopic=879


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Those are stress stripes ^^ 
I can't really see her tail very well, but if you can get a clear pic of her flaring you can get better answers.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Walmart has some of the best females and super tiny! She is really cute! Can't wait to see what she looks like later on!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

bambi: i couldnt realy tell her finnage eather shes to small and transparent.. thise 2 i showed are the best 2 i could get =S ill try and get a better one once she is in better health.

poof: i must agree. tho around here walmart almost never has a female. if they do its like a single one was brought in on accedent with the males both the girls they had last night were about the size of a grain of rixe.. maby 2 grains.. but they can be pretty but are always pretty small


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

heres 2 other pics.. ones edited.. maby there better? 

View attachment 47882


View attachment 47883


edit. i think she looks delta,maby pk.. but like i said im no betta fin expert.. most of the girls look the same to me.. and shes to small and likes to swim so cant try n count rays


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

pyro fiend said:


> bambi: i couldnt realy tell her finnage eather shes to small and transparent.. thise 2 i showed are the best 2 i could get =S ill try and get a better one once she is in better health.
> 
> poof: i must agree. tho around here walmart almost never has a female. if they do its like a single one was brought in on accedent with the males both the girls they had last night were about the size of a grain of rixe.. maby 2 grains.. but they can be pretty but are always pretty small


The girl in my avatar is from walmart, and I have gotten 4 others all others were males from there. My walmart almost always has females in stock. Hoping to get some sorority girls from there.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

@poof: well were not from same place for one lol.. and my gma works there n her frnd does the pets, he tells me when they get nnew fish in and if there was any pretty ones.. they never have females unless one was shipped to our walmart by accedent with the boys..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

YOU my friend need a better camera  
oh and Wal-mart does tend to have pretty females....when they arent dead.... or in orange water... i get all my fish from walmart... i like to trescue them 
oh and very pretty female, i have 1 just like her.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol well my camera camera is broke.. its my phones camera -.- but at least i darkened tht one up so you can see the fins lmaoo.. im hoping to buy a camera soon =p then we can see bettr =]

also here there r never females except at petco.. n petco here.. yea always belly up =[ iv evn seen some with itch n missing fins n stuff =[ but ya not many walmart ones here. 2 walmarts in my lil town one dnt sell bettas othr mainly sells mails unless the place they get them from sent a little female by accedent.. most theyv ever had at one time in females was 4.. with like 50 males lol


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Mt walmart takes horrible care of fish. Last tme I went there were 5 dead moldy bettas.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

SDragon said:


> Mt walmart takes horrible care of fish. Last tme I went there were 5 dead moldy bettas.


similar here.. when i went there was 7 or so with nearly no water there was one dried compleatly out of water with a crusty dead crown male. was 5+ moldy ones.. ya its terrible here...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

SDragon said:


> Mt walmart takes horrible care of fish. Last tme I went there were 5 dead moldy bettas.


mt ? 

and yea i know they do thats why i rescue the ones i think are cute...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

believe drag ment my.  any idea on the fins tho ladys n gents?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh okay lol. i thought so...but it cldv been "my" or Mr" and im Mr's Mom lol so i was confused 
oh and no clue about your fish :/


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

spamming my email n post ehh? lol jk jk much luv lol u/we are bumping it anywho ;P


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ahh..... i see...and of course we are...we're plottin against yew! jk lol
*hugs everyone* 
hugs are enjoyed..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh know.. you give me something to do besides watch my fishies play with my rats and be a bum n watch tv.. ahh checking emails n reading posts.. ahh itl kill me ;D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

....  maybe thats what i want to happen ..... O.O


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol dang aint been in thiis forum in like 3 months or so n u can still make me crack up momma  u aint changed none XP

update on the little gal... shes in a tiny vace [like 1/4g] so i can actualy find her. i tryed putting her in a 1g tank with no filter and she just sat at the top floating... i think the big size so soon for such a small gal freaked her out.. so shes in a vase with lucky bamboo gravel[of course] and a shotglass to hide in. seems pretty happy always swimmin around. still got her stripes. shes eating fine.. gave her 2 tiny pellets this morning of hikari gold. then 2 later at like 8pm [like 10+ hrs aftr] shes little bloated now.. soo i think ill do 2 then 1 and see how it goes.. maby one and one. she does however seem to be getting a tad bit more color. seems like her tails getting more red.. but body is still pretty whiteish clear with stress stripes.. but she seems happy  theres the update on her for those of you who care [maybe like one of you lol]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, it has been a while!!!! and i like to make people laugh so i try.... lol...im glad she's doing better, sorry about the bloating, my Mister is constipated poor guy...idk what to do about it.... or he's bloated? i don't really know.... and the shot glass idea was great, i think I'm going to go to the dollar store now and buy some plastic colored ones!!! oh and i hope ALL her color comes back that'd be great huh?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i did it with all my bettas. my family collect shot glasses so i had many dif kinds n colors lmao. but i used a lil white one so it was a hide for her. lol the jar was to small to give her any fake plants so i ended up puting in a the bamboo so she can wim between and around it. which she does, and she seems to love it... i do hope her colors all come. im hoping to let her eather go into the new comunity tank n take my male out[his fins are gettin bitten or torn idk wich]. or get her her own comunity tank/sorority cominity depends on if she pulls thru mite go buy a few other females.. but atm shes way to small to join it as is. cuz shes to small  lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i have a small small small teeny tiny female in my sorority...she's smart and follows the biggest without it knowing so the others stay away lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oooh wow thats amazing.. debating on letting my girl in when shes a tad bigger. as my little comunity is in a 10g n has some sword tails and platties.. i dont think hed notice she was a female betta till shes bigger cuz shes smaller then all the other fish in there.. lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

good idea!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

think itd work? o.o ill just ask u seeing how no1 elese is giving me thoughts on nethng XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes i do lol...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm well i think i might do it in a week or so. ima treat the comunity tank with ick drop thingys and some antifungal stuff. just to be safe befor i add her =]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yet again....another good idea


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hey i may not be verry smart but i know how to use a little common sence.. so many new fish and shes in bad enough health as is lol i want it so the only thing i gota worry about is the filter being a little strong.. i currently have it baffles to go off to the side. and it goes 1-2in n gets current all broken up by the heater so theres only rly a slow slow current on top except by the filter baffle.. if she seems to striggle.. slap on a sponge or put peice of spong in the intake....

oh n dont pp say u should put pantyhose on the intake vent? think thats how my tais tail got a lil ripped


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

pyro fiend said:


> hey i may not be verry smart but i know how to use a little common sence.. so many new fish and shes in bad enough health as is lol i want it so the only thing i gota worry about is the filter being a little strong.. i currently have it baffles to go off to the side. and it goes 1-2in n gets current all broken up by the heater so theres only rly a slow slow current on top except by the filter baffle.. if she seems to striggle.. slap on a sponge or put peice of spong in the intake....
> 
> oh n dont pp say u should put pantyhose on the intake vent? think thats how my tais tail got a lil ripped



yeah they do say say pantyhose are good!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

thought so.. il go find some. poor little veil =S

oh and just looked at the new gal.. stripes are verry faded woot i are a good daddy lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol thats good


----------

